# اسئلة حول علوم وهندسة الطيران



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (3 مايو 2009)

اسئلة حول علوم وهندسة الطيران​ 
ما رأيكم فى مراجعة اسس و مفاهيم هندسة الطيران و علومة من خلال بعض الأسئلة؟​ 
مثال1: لماذا زيل الطائرة فى الخلف و ليس فى الأمام؟​ 
مثال2: كيف يعمل زيل طائرة الشبح القاذفة ب2؟

والبقية تأتى

و تحياتى​


----------



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (5 مايو 2009)

سؤال أخر

لو لاحظت مقدمة طائرة الكونكورد

the nose

لوجدت انها تتحرك لأسفل و أعلى

و السؤال: لماذا؟


----------



## م/ مصطفي (5 مايو 2009)

*
هذا ما اعكف عليه هذه الايـام اخي الحبيب  

فنحن بصدد انشـاء موضوع خــــــاص فقــط بالاسئله الهندسيـه سواء كانت نظريه 
او عمليـه 

جزاك الله كل خير علي فكرك المنيـر 
​*​


----------



## جاسر (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

- في الحقيقة الذيل, ليس دائماً في الخلف, بل أول طائرة ( الإخوان رايت) كانت عبارة عن canard أي سطح أفقي متقدم يعمل عمل الذيل ولكل منهما ايجابيات وسلبيات.

- طائلرة الشبح ليس لها ذيل, وتخطيطها يسمى: الجناح الطائر أو Flying wing 










- بالنسبة للكونكورد فتصميمها الذي يتناسب لتكون خارقة للصوت أوجد صعوبة أثناء الإقلاع والهبوط, وهي أن قائد الطائرة لا يمكنه الرؤية  حيث أن الطائرة تحتاج زواية إقلاع تجعل القائد لا يرى الا مقدمة الطائرة, وبالتالي كان لابد أن يميل أنف الطائرة الى الأسفل.
( أعتقد ) أن لهذا التصميم ( الاظطراري) ايجابية نسبية وهي توليد قوة رفع أكثر !


هذا والله أعلم


----------



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (6 مايو 2009)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> - في الحقيقة الذيل, ليس دائماً في الخلف, بل أول طائرة ( الإخوان رايت) كانت عبارة عن canard أي سطح أفقي متقدم يعمل عمل الذيل ولكل منهما ايجابيات وسلبيات.
> 
> ...


 
العزيز الفاضل المهندس جاسر 

شكراً على المحاولة

و لى رجاء أن تعتمد الأجابة على أسس وعلوم الطيران 

الذيل يتكون من سطح أفقى و سطح رأسى فما هو السبب العلمى والهندسى لذلك؟

و إذا أمكن وضع السطح الأفقى فى الأمام ( Canard) ، فهل يمكن وضع السطح الرأسى فى الأمام أيضاً؟

و بالنسبة لطائرى ب2 ، هل هى فعلاً بلا ذيل؟ وهل يمكن أن تطير بدون ذيل؟

و بالنسبة للكونكورد ، ما هو تعريف زواية الإقلاع التى ذكرتها ، ولماذا هى عالية فى الكونكورد مقارنة بالطائرات الأخرى؟ وهل الإقلاع يحدث بسرعة الصوت؟

وتحياتى


----------



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (6 مايو 2009)

سؤال جديد

لماذا تطير الطيور فى تجمعات فى شكل حرف ال V

i.e. V-formation


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 مايو 2009)

ا.د.مهندس مظهر قال:


> سؤال جديد
> 
> لماذا تطير الطيور فى تجمعات فى شكل حرف ال V
> 
> i.e. V-formation


*
تفضـلأ اخي الحبـيب ,, هنا ستجد مــرادك ...

لماذا تطير الطيور علي شكل V ؟؟

​*


----------



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (6 مايو 2009)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> *تفضـلأ اخي الحبـيب ,, هنا ستجد مــرادك ...*​
> *لماذا تطير الطيور علي شكل v ؟؟*​
> 
> 
> **​


 
شكرا على نقل الأجابة ، وان كنت أتمنى ان تكتبها بقلمك بدلا من النقل

وتحياتى


----------



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (6 مايو 2009)

سؤال أخر

لو لاحظت كورة الجولف لوجدت بها فجوات صغيرة على السطح.

فما هو السبب العلمى لوجود هذه الفجوات؟

وتحياتى


----------



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (6 مايو 2009)

سؤال كمان

من يشاهد طائرة الفانتوم يرى المحرك ملتصق مع جسم الطائرة ، ولكن هناك فراغ من الهواء بين جسم الطائرة والمحرك ، فما سبب وجود هذا الفراغ فى التصميم؟


----------



## م/ مصطفي (7 مايو 2009)

ا.د.مهندس مظهر قال:


> شكرا على نقل الأجابة ، وان كنت أتمنى ان تكتبها بقلمك بدلا من النقل
> 
> وتحياتى



*سيدي الفاضل ,, هذا ليس نقــلا للاجــابه !!! 

هذا موضوع قد قمت بعمله بنفسي منذ مــده طويــله ,, 

فردت ان اظهره لك مره ثانيه لوجود بعض الصور التوضيحيه به 

هذا كل ما في الامر 
*​


----------



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (7 مايو 2009)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> *سيدي الفاضل ,, هذا ليس نقــلا للاجــابه !!! *​
> 
> 
> *هذا موضوع قد قمت بعمله بنفسي منذ مــده طويــله ,, *​
> ...


 
المهندس الفاضل مصطفى

شكرا على التعليق ، وان كنت أود ان تذكر المرجع الذى نقلت منه ، فهل انت رسمت كل الصور بنفسك و المنحنيات أيضا ، بلإضافة إلى الكتابة باللغة الإنجليزية بلا أخطاء لغوية؟


وتحياتى


----------



## ا.د.مهندس مظهر (7 مايو 2009)

سؤال جديد

لماذا لا تطير طائرات الهيلوكبتر أسرع من الصوت؟


----------



## جاسر (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي الفاضل مهندس مظهر

على رسلك دعنا نتوقف لمناقشة ما تم طرحه حتى نتحصل على الفائدة, واترك عنك النقد المباشر, ولا تصحح بتيان الخطأ دون أن تذيله بالاجابة الصحيح الشافية حتى نستفيد من علمك, لا حرمك الله الأجر.


سؤالك الأول: سالت عن سبب وجود الذيل في الخلف, ولم تسال عن فائدة الذيل, وأجبتك أن الذيل قد يتقدم تحت اسم جديد ويلعب تفس الدور, أما فائدة الذيل أو السطوح الثابتة الأفقية والرأسية هو الاستقرار, حيث أنها تؤثر بقوتان رأسية وافقيه تؤدي الى توازن القوى ( الرفع و الوزن ), أما السطوح المتحركة في الذيل فهي للتحكم في حركات الطائرة. هذا باختصار والذي أراه يلائم مثل هذا الاسذكار الخفيف وإلا فالمسالة تستحق تحرير مفصل.
أما وضع الذيل الرأسي في الأمام فنظرياً أعتقد لا مانع, ولكن عملياً غير مجدي لأسباب منها القائد ليس بحاجة لينظر في الذيل الرأسي  كذلك صعوبة تركيبة في الامام, بالإضافة الى الخلخلة التي سيسببها الذيل في التيار الهوائي, ولا أدري هل هناك طائرة أو نموذج اختبار بهذا الشكل ؟!!

هذا ما دبجته ولعلنا نقرأ منك الاجابة التي بالتأكيد ستكون أشمل وأنفع



سؤال الثاني: نعم الطائرة B2 بلا ذيل كما ترى بالصورة, ونعم ممكن تطير الطائرة بدون ذيل, إذا كانت من نوع الجناح الطائر ! هل تنكر هذا ؟


سؤالك الثالث: يا أخي أعتقد جوابي واضح, أتمنى تعطي تغذية راجعة عن الاجابة دون طرح مزيد من التساؤلات ! هل لديك سبب آخر - علمي - يبرر سبب تغير موضع أنف الكونكورد ؟!


سؤالك السادس: بالنسبة لكرة القولف, سبب الفجزات وأحياناً شعيرات ( التنس) هو توليد تيار مظطرب من شأنه تقليل الممانعه drag وبالتالي تعوم الكرة في الهواء بشكل أفضل, في التيار المنتظم تزيد الممانعة بسبب التصاق ذرات الهواء بمساحة أكبر من الكرة !


أما الطائرة التي ذكرتها فحبذا ترفق صور توضحية


وأخيراً شكراً لك وشكراً لأخي مصطفى على مشاركته المفيدة

ولا أذكرك فضلاً لا أمراً أن تتوقف قليلاً وتناقش ما تفضلت بطرحه لعلنا نسترجع هذه العلومات التي كادت تضمحل وتتلاشى

وفقك الله


----------



## م/ مصطفي (7 مايو 2009)

ا.د.مهندس مظهر قال:


> المهندس الفاضل مصطفى
> 
> شكرا على التعليق ، وان كنت أود ان تذكر المرجع الذى نقلت منه ، فهل انت رسمت كل الصور بنفسك و المنحنيات أيضا ، بلإضافة إلى الكتابة باللغة الإنجليزية بلا أخطاء لغوية؟
> 
> ...



*ســوء توضيــح اعتــذر بسببه !!!

لم اقصد بقولي اني قمت بعمل الموضوع بنفسي , 
اني قد قمت بكتابته و رسم الرسومات بنفسي !!

و لكني قمت بنقله من المــوقع الشهــير wikipedia علي ما اذكر ,, 
لانك اذا لاحظت ,, فان زمن وضع هذا الموضوع في سنه 2006
كما تري في الصوره  






و كان قصدي بعدم نقلي لهذا الموضوع ,, 
اني لم انقله من احد الاعضاء في هذا الملتقي او في غيره 

اعتذر علي سوء التوضيح مني , و جاري التفكير في اسالتك القيمـــه 

جزاك الله كل خيــر علي مجهــودك الكبير 
*​


----------



## TURBOFAN (14 مايو 2009)

هوا انتا صحيح استاذ دكتور؟
ولا دي هوايه فلسفه؟
الهدف من المنتدى تبادل المعلومات وليس التفاخر بالمعلومات ومظنش ان واحد من الاخوين رايت او فرانك ويتل موجود معانا في المنتدى.


----------



## م/ مصطفي (14 مايو 2009)

يا بشمهنـدس TURBOFAN , رفقــا رفقــا


----------



## اسير غزة (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس مظهر انا من غزة اري انا اصنع طائرة استطلا صغيرة بتحم عن بعد ممكن اتساعدنى با المخططات واللوحات الالكترونية اللازمة ازا ممكن رد عليا


----------

